# Hard Of Hearing



## gwkr36a (Oct 4, 2005)

Earl, an elderly gentleman was worried that his wife was losing 
her hearing. So he called his doctor to ask what he could do about it. The doctor told him a simple test he could do at home to check her hearing. he told Earl to stand about 40 feet
away from her and ask a question and if she did not respond go to 30 feet and then 20 and so on until he got a response.
Earl decided to try it that evening, he started at 40 feet and 
asked his wife what was for dinner, after no resonse he moved to 30 and still no response, again  at 20 feet and then 10 feet
and still no resonse. He finally, stood behind her and asked again "what was for dinner"? She turned to him angrily and said " **** it Earl, I have told you five times we are having
chicken".


----------



## texasgirl (Oct 4, 2005)

I love it!!!


----------



## crewsk (Oct 4, 2005)

Huh, What'd you say? I didn't hear you.


----------

